# My Audi A1 185 Black Edition. PIC HEAVY



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Chaps & Chapettes,

:newbie:

Finally after two years of owning my Audi A1 Black Edition (185) I have decided to show off some of it's beauty and my hard work keeping her clean!

For anyone wondering, she is a 2012 A1 with 33K miles. 1.4 twincharged engine with Audi's 7 speed Stronic gearbox, 185bhp. All the usuals - Bose/Nav/Xenons etc.

I will continue to add to this thread as and when fitting if people enjoy the content!

Enjoy! 

Latest detail sesh;

Car was pretty filthy before. I live in a block of flats so it's difficult to wash it when there (although I do have a 50M hose and extension power cable I dangle out the window 4 floors... Dedication!  )

I usually give her a good day or so detailing sesh every 3 weeks whilst at my parents house in the images below. Other than that, it's just a quick weekly wash in the carpark of my flats.

She was pretty filthy to begin with, 150 mile journey in the rain didnt help!

IMG_1544 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1546 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1547 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1548 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1549 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

After a good 10 minute Jet Wash spray down, double snowfoam and two bucket wash she was looking much cleaner...

IMG_1550 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1551 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1552 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1553 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

The drying stage commenced drying with 3 plush microfibre towels. I also tried Auto Finesse 'Quick Spray Wax' during the drying stage which acted as a lubricant and a quick top up on my already reasonably fresh layer of Auto Finesse Temptation Wax.

IMG_1554 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1556 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1562 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1564 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

And the final results....

IMG_1570 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Unfortunately being black, she doesn't last long like this! 

Beading the next day when it rained...

IMG_1574 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1575 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1576 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1580 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1594 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1596 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1604 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1718 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Gave her another quick wash to get rid of dirty rain dried spots, ready for the journey back home.

IMG_1719 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1723 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1724 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1725 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1727 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Cheers guys!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very tasty 

That must be a right PITA detailing from 4 floors up......do you get any funny looks off your neighbours with the extension out the window??


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Danke! 

Oh it is! Takes me 40 minutes to just set up... 

I've had some very strange looks and comments! 

All worth it though


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Lovely car and great clean up. Have a soft spot for the A1!

Didn't realise the 185 was twin-charged. Is it the same engine the old Golf 1.4TSI has? Used to own that and was a decent engine, although wasn't that reliable unfortunately...the turbo went on mine for the short couple of years I had it (under warranty thankfully...).


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking Audi!


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheers guys! 

It's nice to own a reasonably 'rare' A1 - havent seen many black editions, especially with the 185 engine and the RS style grill! - It turns heads! 

Also, I believe it is the same engine (correct me if I am wrong) - but the Golf was Turbo only and had COD. 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

itchyhippo said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> It's nice to own a reasonably 'rare' A1 - havent seen many black editions, especially with the 185 engine and the RS style grill! - It turns heads!
> 
> ...


Ah thats possibly the new Golf, but mine was the MkV (2008).

It was definitely twin-charged and no fancy CoD...


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

oop, my bad - yeah i'm getting the new one mixed up!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great in black when clean - wouldn't ever have another black car myself as they can't stay clean for long 
Never heard of a twin charged A1 - guessing it's the same engine as the Fabia VRS, Polo GTi? doesn't use a lot of oil does it?


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheers guys!

This is my first and will be my last black car - they are horrendous to keep clean! And the Brilliant Black Audi paint is awful, even when clean and contaminate free, simply running your finger over the paint will cause visible scratches.

It's the same engine they VRS and GTI uses. Mine did use a lot of oil to begin with - almost a litre every 500 miles. Audi fixed it and modded the breather system under warranty thank goodness, all has been well since!


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Definitely a rare wee car! Recently worked for Audi and you almost never saw one of these! I can honestly say I saw more R8's than the 185 B.E.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning mate and 1 of the nicest I ve seen


----------



## Sebinho9 (May 20, 2016)

Beaut car. My Golf is black and I'm hoping to make it gleam like this.


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheers chaps! 

Thats one of the main reasons I love driving it - it's so rare! Turns heads!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah, very nice. Amazing they can get that sort of power from a 1.4 engine.


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Another update;

With the beautiful weather I decided to take her out into the Cotswold hills.

She was pretty dirty when we got back, so gave her a much needed bath followed by a machine polish & wax. I also swapped the front-rear wheels over for even wear.

DSC05278 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

^^Old photo - just thought i'd throw it in!

IMG_1211 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1068 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1215 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1209 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1208 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1282 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1522 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1913 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1908 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1896 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1895 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1894 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1893 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

IMG_1903 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Once clean, it was time to head back down to Cheltenham (where I live), from my parents in Chester. They decided to come down with me for a few days in the Cotswolds and dusted off their Triumph Stag.

IMG_1921 by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

13055055_1289336574428588_6244540966665063297_o by Alex Rogers, on Flickr

Cheers guys!


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice car! I have the same variant but in Scuba Blue! Great little pocket rockets although mines now starting to get on my nerves having such a small interior.


----------



## itchyhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

Agreed there! I'm often having to stuff my back seats and sometimes front passenger full of bags when i'm packing a full car! 

The boot it stupidly tiny.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely cars these, I had the regular A1 before I moved up to the S1, very nice job you did. :buffer:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking a1


----------

